# Problem mit ISDN



## dadiscobeat (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hab da, bzw. mein Schwiegervater hat da ein Problem mit seinem ISDN-Zugang.
Wenn er sich einwählen möchte, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Modem nicht reagiert. Hab alle Verbindungen überprüft, die ISDN bzw. Fritzcard ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut. Im Gerätemanager wird auch alles korrekt angezeigt. 
Nun meine Frage ist, wie kann ich testen woran es liegt bzw. wie weit die Daten kommen. Kommen sie überhaupt aus dem PC raus oder liegts an der TK-Anlage.
Gibt es hier ein Tool. Dachte an den Speedmanager von T-Com, aber da mein Schwiegervater in Österreich lebt, wird das wohl nicht funktionieren denk ich mir mal. Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich herausfinden kann woher der Fehler kommt ? 

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Dass das "Modem" nicht reagiert muss nicht unbedingt heissen dass das Problem intern sitzt.
Damit könnte auch das "Modem" von Provider gemeint sein.
Ich würde einfach mal zu Testzwecken versuchen eine Verbindung über ein Call by Call Anbieter herzustellen.
Wenn auch dass nicht funktioniert kannst Du mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen dass es doch ein internes Problem ist.
Der PC hängt ja an einer Telefondose dran, teste an der Dose doch einfach mal ein Telefon.
Wenn dass funktioniert, dann kann es schonmal nicht an der TK-Anlage bzw. der Dose liegen.
Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann einfach mal das ISDN-Kabel zwischen PC und Dose tauschen.
Ich kenne die "Standards" von Österreich nicht, aber hier passen die Kabel vom Telefon auch für die Fritzcard.
Ein "Testtool" ist mir nicht bekannt, aber mit dem oben genannten solltest Du es auch so testen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## McVader83 (10. Juni 2005)

Ich versuche zu Testzwecken immer mit Fritz!Data eine Verbindung zu AVM aufzubauen oder einfach mein Handy anzurufen. Damit kannst du schonmal rausfinden ob überhaupt ne Verbindung nach draußen möglich ist.


----------



## dadiscobeat (10. Juni 2005)

Ok vielen Dank ! Ich werds die Tage versuchen.

Ich hoffe ich kommen dem ganzen auf die Schliche.

Gruß


----------

